# Chipped her today



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

So i just got back from my test drive around bellevue with the new GIAC chip. It is 30 times better. I am so excited to go to work just so I can drive it. I bought it for 375 off craigslist. So we will see if I run into any problems. So far I am very happy.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Chipped her today (2002a642)*

isn't it an ECU flash? how do you buy the "chip" on craigslist? 
that's almost half-price of a new program so i'd say you got a deal, although i'd wonder how on earth you flashed it second-hand. (i thought they register all ECU flashes by VIN# to prevent this)


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I briefly talked to the guy on craigslist. He had the whole ECM. I almost picked it up, screaming deal though!
Now the tip chip.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've seen more the a few flashed ECM's on ebay. 
What was going on was guys didn't want their warranties voided by Audi. So they would purchase a second ECU, and have it flashed. If the car needed work, in went the stock ECM. 
Seems like an expensive outlay to me, but I guess they did what they had to do??


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I bought the whole ecm. Very fun.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_I've seen more the a few flashed ECM's on ebay. 
What was going on was guys didn't want their warranties voided by Audi. So they would purchase a second ECU, and have it flashed. If the car needed work, in went the stock ECM. 
Seems like an expensive outlay to me, but I guess they did what they had to do??

wow. good idea. expensive & seemingly time-consuming, but not a bad idea...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Worth it I suppose if you lost a transmission, or blew a turbo.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

why not go with a company that has a switching method? revo has a box, apr toggle, etc...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_why not go with a company that has a switching method? revo has a box, apr toggle, etc...

he bought the chipped ECU on craigslist. cheaper than paying for the switching program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

GIAC is able switch programs now. I have stock, 93 octane and 100 octane


----------



## Sir Bungle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Yea, they can install whatever program you purchase, and you switch between them with their flashloader ($150). I run the 93 program in AZ, and only 91 is available out here. I also have the 100 octane programmed in. I installed a snow performance water methanol injection kit with dual dozzles for the twin intake (due to the 115+ temperatures we see here). I did the flash without the h2o/meth kit in the summer, and the ecu retarded the timing like crazy. After the h2o/meth install it drove like pure bliss. You can run the 100 octane program on 91 as well with the injection system without issues. In the winter you're fine due to the temperature and density of the incoming air. Just an fyi for when it gets warm up there, and you see the cel flashing... Trust me, with GIAC you will. They tune very aggresively...


----------

